# my sight is so messed up



## sorrow_the_walking_dead (Sep 6, 2006)

my vision is so messed up i cant see hardly anything right now and my eyes dont want 2 focus. and for some reason i am very very sleepy
has anybody else had this?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Yea, i get that from time to time, i think its brain fog, you just dont wanna focus cuz your brain is so strained, prob from stress, sometimes my meds do it to me 2, are u on any meds??


----------



## Starz5 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes...my vision isn't that bad...but Im tired ALL the time, it seems to take a lot to do anything..I hate it...I guess its depression is what Im assuming. Who wouldn't anyone be depressed with this crap?


----------



## sorrow_the_walking_dead (Sep 6, 2006)

my eyes are messed up 24/7 they have been for over a year now and everything looks like im in a foggy dream


----------



## rk1 (Aug 5, 2006)

My vision seems to change, especially when faced with an overload- grocery store for example. Sensory overload from so much to focus on. It also seems to affect the brain as well- someone mentioned brain fog. Also, staring at this computer screen to long will cause changes.


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

I really don't know what to do...Lately my vision has gotten worse and worse...I mean, started having floaters, static, my nearsightness got worse, more double-vision (diplopy) and a struggle to mantain everything focused.I don't know if it is dp or...I mean, these problems started to really annoy me when dp appeared...Now, I am having lots of problems in vision focusing, specially because I have to study a lot since exams are near...I don't know if I have this because of dp...and it is strange, would I recover my normal vision if dp disappeared...it's that I think it is a very physical issue, I mean, focusing and double vision is very related to the control of the eye muscles....(I think)


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

My story was that after a traumatic experience 12 years ago, I experienced depression for about a month or so. After that subsided, this vision thing and fatigue remained, which was really annoying. The fact of the matter was that I didn't know what was behind it or what such a disorder was called until a few months ago.

My theory behind the eye thing is that maybe a few nerve cells in the brain that are involved with dissociation may also have functions with vision and awareness. But who knows?


----------



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

Visit http://www.visionsimulations.com, and review the different simulators on this site. Dr. Roger Davis, the creator of this site, is working on simulators for visual abberations caused from DPD and HPPD. We have a few done on the site, however his web site has an amazing collection.

Look at the "Ghosting" simulator and as many as you can. They are very useful. By the end of the week, many will be on the NODID site and will be allowed to be used as a demonstration to provide to your doctor.

best,

David


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

If I understand it well, the visual distortions can accompany dp/dr without being mad as a hatter? To be honest this is the answer I hoped to find when I registered to this site. I kinda live in an apathic dreamstate last years and have a huge list of optical distortions. Hopefully people can relate to them, well, actually I hope not, I don't whish it upon anyone 

Anyways I have the following.
- Blurry trails; like a long opened camera-diaphragm 
- A lot of near black, chill floating dots
- Often transparant cellular like shapes, for those who did biology; like granulocytes
- bad focus; i.e. not being able to read a book or roadsign, so I often miss my exits :roll: 
- light flashes; and vibrato-light
- big colored spots; green-like
- Actually seeing patterns in quasipatterned textures, or for example a rippled beach. It's truely pretty, but not what you want.

Hopefully my psych. has something usefull to say, but I'm just about to start therapy and the lists are long.
And before anyone asks, I didn't do any psychotropic substance before the occurance of my "special effects"

Besides, does anyone else, if they have these effects, play with them to make funny shapes? When I'm bored of doing homework I tend to move my hand in a wavy way to make cute patterns. Or I sometimes throw up lights because of the very long trail they make.

I would really love a post if you recognize this.

Happy dreaming


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Pretty much the same symptoms as you, Roberto, but what really bothers me is the floaters...grrr...
A funny thing that I can control, sometimes...The brightness...Sometimes, when I feel more dissociated, I can lower the brightness of things, almost to completely dark, almost like the visual effects when you faint...lol...it's strange...yes...


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply; I appreciate. kinda cool thing that you can change the brightness of the world. Wish I could do that.

ps. Does anyone get nauseous from stroboscopic discolights and lasershows?


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Yeah...in the discos is so strange---when the music is too loud, and all those lights...I get very dizzy indeed...sometimes I even have to sit down...Don't know if it is dp...or something else...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Ricardojmms said:


> Yeah...in the discos is so strange---when the music is too loud, and all those lights...I get very dizzy indeed...sometimes I even have to sit down...Don't know if it is dp...or something else...


Me too. Clubs & concerts make me dizzy and sick even without drinking or dehydration. Clubs and concerts make me really dp/dr-ed, loud music flasing lights, lots of moving people... but I still go anyway.  
But I don't go to big concerts because of that. I need to be able to get out of the crowd fast if I need to sit down for a bit.

I mostly get the blurry lights, bright floaty spots, and the grey-black dimming vision. It's not most of the time, but in those kinds of situations.

For some reason though, church is the same for me too. Everything goes gray and fuzzy and I feel sick, even if I'm sitting down. Maybe it's all those rows of people all doing the same thing...
And then my family gets upset with me for having to leave, or not going in the first place. 

When I asked the doctor about it he ran bloodwork etc. and decided it was all in my head. As usual. :roll:


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanx layla, that sounds really familiar to me. Sometimes I think I have some "mass-o-phobia", because those really big shopping magna plaza's often make me dizzay too. Maybe it's in the head, but it still doens't feel like something I can control  . And I have to symphatize with the bloodwork, those vampires were really at it with me, even took bonemarrow, brrrr. Succes with your dp


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah. I hate the big stores too.
It's probably too much sensory input.

at least they're not removing our brains to study them 
here's hoping we all get better soon.


----------



## tethra (Oct 27, 2006)

are the visual symptoms 100% dp? or are they linked to something else as well?

because I as well get the majority of the symptoms =/


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Last friday I played bowling with some friends...

I rolled on the ball and the pins were still being retrieved...And then I was, stop, stop...lol...it was funny...the thing is that I was so distracted...I couldn't really notice what I was doing...And I think it has to o with reduced peripherial vision...We can only take attention on few details and not in the global panorama...

Shopping is another example...I have to take an extra effort to understand where other people are going...it's kinda difficult to control the shopping car...

And yes, floaters...I used to love a sunny day...but now, only with sunglasses... 8) :roll:


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

And for those who sometimes feel a relieve from dp...

Don't you feel your vision clarified and broader?

It happened to me twice...and it was great...


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey, that's a great way to say it ricardo, about not seeing the whole picture. It's like being too slow in the head to comprehend all the enviroment. And those sunglasses are an idea too, cuz few people have seen my hair lately with my cap 

And yeah, last months I have had quite some "hours off" and it's truly a huge difference, the colors are so lively, the picture is clear and you get such a wide view of the world. Though I think it isnt the pretty view that makes it so relaxed but the accompanied clarity in the brain.

Ow, Ricardo, is it the floaters why u use sunglasses or some photophobia you get when you're dizzay?


----------



## goo goo (Aug 31, 2006)

I too have floters, visual snow ( although its not as bad now). I think its a good way to describe being real or properly aware again by saying that the world looks so clear and you dont have tunnel awareness/vision. You properly take everything in and you actually get shocked because you really feel like you are there, its just as if everything goes BAM! then you can be in the moment properly again.


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Just a question...If I'm not being very curious...lol... :twisted: 
Is "Floating" in your nickname because of the floaters?

I just hate floaters!!! GRHHHHHH!!! I mean, I'm only 17...But I'm very nearsighted as well...So, it's life...At least my mom understands it, because she suffers from that too... :roll:

I like to use 8) , specially because all those dots disappear...IT's funny, when those spots started to appear I thought they were some kind of bacteria or protozoa that existed in front of my eyes...They moved and moved...

But about photophobia...In the morning...terrible...I have to completely close my eyes when I open my window....like a vampire!!! :twisted: 

That's why I just love night!!!

It's just a shame that I get bothered by all these visual stuff when I go out for example to the beach ...I struggle to not get affected by it, but it is almost impossible...But with dp I almost forget they exist, most of the times...or maybe is just me getting used to it...

Today I went shopping...  But I countlessly shocked with people passing by...I'm feeling so clumsy...But give me a break...christmas near---the malls are fulllll....



> Though I think it isnt the pretty view that makes it so relaxed but the accompanied clarity in the brain.


And you just right about that...Just a shame that the clarity of the brain is so fragile...A minor stress can disrupt it...At least that's what happen to me...

Uhhh! Big post...as usual...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:| today I've been more out of it than I've been in a while and everything's been looking so weird. 
when it was still light out I went for a walk and it just looked like everything was zooming away from me even though I knew it was staying still. It's better now that it's nighttime but ugh.


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

Today I had a class of medical ethics...I couldn't pay attention...The teacher was talking in front of a white wall...

I dont know why, the wall would turn grey and darker and darker, and lighter, and darker...plop! I realized that maybe I just should focus on the words...

Also, he seemed like he had an aura...lol...I'm turning a psychic...lol.... 

I feel that when I am happy and relaxed, all this visual symptoms don't put me down... :roll:


----------



## goo goo (Aug 31, 2006)

Yea im able to make my walls go darker or lighter too. Its not really fun, since i just want my proper vision back.


----------



## ledganteast (May 12, 2006)

What causes the vision impairment in dp?

I had whitespots/floaters early on

and later a "macro" sort of vision when looking at flowers,small things.


----------

